# motor paso a paso bipolar



## bidaiaria (May 5, 2008)

Buenas,
TEngo un motor bipolar que tiene una resistevidad de 3,5 ohms en cada bobina.
Para saber que consumo voy a tener, basta con hacer Vmedio/R?
Por tanto si alimento con ondas de 0-24V y la Vmedia sería 12V.
  Mi consumo sería 12/5=2,4A? El tema es que es mayor consumo, ala entrada del L293 que ala salida, por tanto en la entrada del driver, tendre mas consumo? Por que hay mas consumo cuando metes 4 ceros logigos al driver?

Gracias y saluds


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2008)

En el datasheet del L293 aconsejan el uso de buffer´s inversores para las entradas complementarias


----------



## bidaiaria (May 5, 2008)

Gracias fogonazo,
tengo 2 inversores ala entrada del driver, invertidos con un transistor.
En el datasheet de consumos, pone que el consumo maximo se dara con 4 ceros alas entradas. YA se que no es mi caso, pero estoy calculando el consumo en los peores de los casos.
<<
TEngo un motor bipolar que tiene una resistevidad de 3,5 ohms en cada bobina. 
Para saber que consumo voy a tener, basta con hacer Vmedio/R? 
Por tanto si alimento con ondas de 0-24V y la Vmedia sería 12V. 
Mi consumo sería 12/5=2,4A? >>

Saludos,


----------



## torvic (May 5, 2008)

El L293 te dará como máximo 0.6A por canal, con lo cual el consumo lo tendrías que sacar a partir de este dato.
Por otro lado, el motor bipolar tiene que tener una corriente nominal, que es la corriente que requiere para funcionar correctamente. Tienes que ver si con estos 0.6A que te da el L293 tienes suficiente para que el motor gire. Mira la hoja de características.

¿Lo alimentas en AC? Usas el L297 y el L298? ¿Qué tipo de aplicación estás desarrollando?

En mi proyecto estoy usando estos dos integrados para controlar unos motores paso a paso bipolares. Si detallas mejor tu problema tal vez te podría ayudar.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2008)

Me parece que calcular el consumo en una condicion de 4 ceros es incorrecto, ya que el software que le apliques debe contemplar que esa condicion no se de.
De echo, si lo alimentas a la entrada con 2 señales directas y 2 invertidas (Sacadas de las señales directas) esa condicion no se dara.

Verifica tus consumos en el modo enclavado, si lo tiene, a minima velocidad y maxima velocidad.
¿ Lo estas trabajando a tension de alimentacion variable (PWM) ?


----------



## bidaiaria (May 5, 2008)

Gracias torvic.
Pues uso el, L293 en convencional, que aguanta 1A por canal, el L293D, es el que tiene un max de 600mA.
Uso un micro de Atmel, para controlar los pulsos. 
Aqui te cuelgo el esquema.





El caso que tenia un motor pequeñito de 380ohm de resistencia entre el bobinado.
Pero ahora me ha dado el jefe un motor mas gordo (3,6 ohm). Y en cuanto lo conecto, el consumo se dispara. 3,4A y el integrado  L293D se me quema y se rompe.
Ya he jodido 2.
El caso que si alimento el circuito en vez de 24V, a 9V, el consumo es de 600mA o así, y el motor no tiene mucha txitxa.
Me gustaría saber, cuanto txupa este motor de amperios, y que puedo hacer para que no se me queme el L293.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## torvic (May 5, 2008)

Supongo que el problema es entonces que el motor gordo te pide bastante corriente para funcionar. Seguro que al pedirte chicha, el integrado L293 tan solo puede darte 0.6A continuamente, con un pico de 1.2A momentáneamente, a la que te pases de esto se quemará, que es lo que te pasó.
Mira en las hojas de características del motor que tienes, porque allí encontrarás el dato de la corriente nominal y la tensión nominal necesarias para hacer funcionar el motor correctamente.
Si ves que por ejemplo, la corriente nominal del motor es de 2A, ya sabes que no puedes usar el L293 porque tan solo te da 0.6A, así que lo que se me ocurre es que en vez de usar este integrado (que sólo son diodos y buffers), usaras el L298 que puede darte hasta 2A por canal y luego poner tú los diodos sueltos y que aguanten 2A claro.
Pero entonces con el L298 tendrías que cambiar el planteamiento del proyecto porque seguramente el tema de programación sería diferente...
Luego tal vez sea importante que colocaras un condensador grandote, de unos 470uF cerca del pin de alimentación del L293 (o del L298) y otro pequeñito de 100nF en paralelo, para almacenar carga.

¿La secuencia de estados que controla el motor la envías tú desde el micro mediante programación a pico y pala?

Te recomiendo que descargues los datasheets del L298 (etapa de potencia) y el L297 (etapa de control) que se usan conjuntamente para controlar un motor paso a paso, y que mires un poco el circuito que proponen.
Para comparar con tu caso, fíjate que el circuito que ellos proponen tiene unos diodos, pues estos diodos son el equivalente a tu L293, pero claro, con la ventaja que el L298 puede sacar hasta 2A a diferencia del L293 que solo da 0.6A.

Estoy casi seguro que el problema es de intensidad que pide el motor y que el circuito no es capaz de dar.


----------



## bidaiaria (May 5, 2008)

Gracias por la contestación.
El caso es que la hoja de caracteristicas, solo me viene, la Vin que es 24V, y me pone Imax choppering 1A max. Pero el caso es que consume más 
220nF es el condensador que me recomiendo el datasheet para el L293.
En cuanto al control, el micro está programado para que lea un PWM, por una interrupcion externa, y depende el duty del PWM. Le meto tantos pulsos.
Sigo el ciclo del motor bipolar de escitamiendo de la bobina, las 4 etapas que me indica el datasheet.
Y sabiendo la resistencia del bobinado, no podria deducir la Inominal? La resistencia es de 3,6 ohms, el motor pequeño que usaba antes que si que iba era de 380 ohms.
Esto quiere decir que el motor grande, consumirá 10 veces mas? 
He pedido a farnell el L298, mañana me llega. Haber si con este driver, puede dar la corriente necesaria al motor. Cruzemos los dedos. 

Saludos y gracias,


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Ago 15, 2008)

Holas... 
Y me di cuenta que hay un prob con el manejo de un motor paso paso... y que piensan manejar uno mas grande...

yo les recomiendo usar un puente en H con transistor 3055 y con esto y con buenos disipadores pa el 3055... tienen la solucion pa manejar mucha mas corriente... 

saludos..

vi


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2008)

el unico problema que veo yo en el uso de motores paso paso, es cuando se realizan maquinas cnc y de presicion, y el tema es que al manejar motores paso a paso, pueden perderse pasos o haber errores y nadie se entera, mientras q con servomotores, eso no sucede o si sucede te das cuenta de que paso se perdio y donde. el otro tema es la potencia y el torque.


----------



## jacfam (Ago 27, 2010)

distinguidos caballeros todos los cicuitos mostrados sufren la destruccion del 293 necesito un cicuito amplificador con darlington para aumentar la corriente para alimentar mis motores paso a paso bipolar agradecere vuestra informacion.
JACOBO


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2010)

¿Te fijaste la fecha del post anterior al tuyo, Jacfam ?

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## jacfam (Ago 28, 2010)

si de todas maneras lo lei Cacho te agrdesco la observacion pero pese a que el 3055 es un trnsistor a toda batalla prefiero usar el tip141 y 142 para la amplificacion de corriente fuera de esto mis motores solo van a rebobinar etiquetas por lo que no necesito mucha presicion.
Por otro lado si me pudieras ayudar con el driver que necesito sin programar ningunpic solo que ejecute los giros permanentemente te agrdeceria un soplido algun driver basico que no requiera programacion solo arrancar ni siquiera con reversa.
JACOBO


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2010)

¿Y por qué no este mismo 293 con transistores a la salida?


----------



## jacfam (Ago 31, 2010)

Efectivamente eso es lo que hare usare el L293 con los tip 141y 142 en sus salidas el motor paso a paso que usare es de 4.00 newton


----------



## djpeluza (May 22, 2012)

hola amigo mecesito un diagrama para controlar tres motores pap para un cnc gracias espero su respuestas


----------

